# JD5410 hydraulic cooler leak



## longrider (Apr 3, 2014)

My tractor has a small leak of hydraulic oil. I have traced it to the oil cooler at the front of the radiator. Does anyone have information on getting to the cooler to either repair or replace it. My tractor has the option for weights on the front. need help, please.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/64586/referrer/navigation/pgId/400951707

Does it look something like this? So what part is leaking? Cooler itself? Lines, hoses, fittings???? Probably has the battery and air cleaner in front of it, so it's likely most of that needs to come off first. Should be just nuts and bolts.


----------

